

HTML5 Raphael.js game donated to T160K Libraries in Exile (source in comments) - tomgruner
http://t160k.org/thegame/

======
tomgruner
You can grab the source code from github and play with it.
<https://github.com/tomgruner/T160K_Game>

This game was built in 5 days and donated to help out the Indiegogo campaign
of T160K Libraries in Exile. It is far from perfect, but works well using
chrome. I had hoped to take advantage of Raphael.js to make the game playable
on ie7+ and iPad, but that goal was too ambitious. It is playable on ie10,
chrome, safari, and ff.

